# Password keeper that syncs across devices?



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I am very tired of passwords! They are the bane of online existence. :facepalm:

Can anyone recommend a password keeper that will sync across devices. I have two android tablets, an android phone, and a windows 10 laptop.

What are the risks?

What do you suggest is the best one to use?

Thanks,

cash


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, yes, and let me add to the list of devices: a Microsoft Lumia 640 LTE phone.

Thanks again!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend 1Password:

https://1password.com/


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I greatly appreciate the suggestion!

I will try it on the devices, and get back to you if I have any questions.

cash


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no! I just saw the price. 

I have become quite poor in my old age!

Can you recommend anything that has a free version????

Thanks again,

cashcqshel


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Free, if you have 25 passwords to store or less - I have over 1250! I've been using it for over 12 years now. Syncs to any device.

https://www.roboform.com/


*


----------



## DigitalOxide (Dec 14, 2008)

Good afternoon!

I highly recommend LastPass. It has a free version for unlimited passwords and syncs across devices.


----------



## cjwworld (Apr 5, 2010)

I use Lastpass. It has a free version. I use it on all devices. https://www.lastpass.com/


----------



## DaveNagy (Dec 1, 2010)

KeePass has versions for Windows, Linux, Mac, iPhone, and Android. Store the database in Dropbox and sync all devices and computers to the same account to keep the passwords in sync across the devices. In this way, you can make changes anywhere and it'll be replicated everywhere.


----------



## Halligan (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been using KeePassX 0.4.3 for at least 8 years across Windows XP and Win7, Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 and PointLinux on a laptop. I don't think that version will work with Android. They do have a version for Android, but I don't know if it will sync with the other. Some tweaking might make it happen. All versions of KeePass are, to the best of my knowledge, free.


----------



## TestForEcho78 (Oct 20, 2009)

LastPass works great and across all platforms.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

You know the expression "An embarrassment of riches?" You're getting it. I've been using Dashlane for 4 years. I started with 100 passwords so I don't know if the free version has a limitation. It covers all devices. It probably works the same as the others. It has a feature for filling out credit card purchases automatically which is protected by it's master password. You can also require it to access any financial or other private websites.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

It also has a Mac version FYI. There's a Premium version for $40/year. There's also a Business but you won't need it. Here's the Plans comparisons https://www.dashlane.com/plans


----------



## jeleclekat (May 16, 2011)

We definitely prefer Roboform! Have used for over 10 years with no issue. I use it on android and desktop.


----------



## beth2shy (Apr 17, 2010)

Try Last Pass, click on get lastpass free
https://www.lastpass.com/
It will install in your browser I have it in all of mine: Firefox, Chrome, IE11, also on my iPad
It's the best I have found yet!


----------



## RokasK (May 20, 2016)

I just use google chrome. It’s free, has the same iphone app that syncs and allows the user to browse for the password if they want to. 
No extra 3rd party software to slow down your browsers.


----------



## jsidesjr (Jan 30, 2009)

cashcqshel said:


> I am very tired of passwords! They are the bane of online existence. :facepalm:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a password keeper that will sync across devices. I have two android tablets, an android phone, and a windows 10 laptop.
> 
> ...


I have been using Dashlane for years. It is 99.00 per year subscription and well worth it.


----------



## moonlustie (Aug 18, 2009)

Lastpass works for me which I use across home and work computers, my iPad and my android phone.


----------



## Bruceinsuffield (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll add mine to the list. I have been using StickyPassword for many years now. It was a one-time very reasonable fee ( $30 ? ) for the Pro edition and works on multiple PCs plus my Android Nook. Simple to use.


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

Without hesitation, I'd go with KeyPass. There should be a version for your particular phone.
It's Open Source software, for all to see the code.
No hidden tricks.
I wouldn't want to trust a password manager with my 300 plus passwords when I don't know where it even came from; don't want to do like our department of defense until recently, using a Russian antivirus software 

KeyPass has a Sync function.
It will sync to a URL
I have been using it for many years, both on Windows (XP, 7, and 10 Pro) as well as on Android devices.

I do not sync to a URL.
I simply have the file saved in my SpiderOak folder on the PC. 
SpiderOak runs automatically at Windows start (it's end to end encryption software), and it will sync anything in its folder automatically to its web site.

I also have SpiderOak installed on my other Windows and Android devices, and once they start, SpiderOak runs and does its sync job.
You can use Dropbox, or Box.com, or Microsoft's OneDrive, or Google Drive, or any cloud service to sync with your web account.

Make sure you create a strong Master password that you will remember to the rest of your life, and no more need to remember other passwords. You can actually make the rest as strong, or stronger.

KeyPass lets you create groups, and make accounts under these groups.
For example, you may want to create Autos, Bills, Banking, Shopping, Travel, ..., etc.

I think due to some litigation, SpiderOak is now SpiderOak One.
Good luck.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

sh10453 said:


> I also have SpiderOak installed on my other Windows and Android devices, and once they start, SpiderOak runs and does its sync job.
> You can use Dropbox, or Box.com, or Microsoft's OneDrive, or Google Drive, or any cloud service to sync with your web account.


*No one truly knows where any of these cloud spaces are stored or who manages them. I absolutely refuse to use any of them for my data. Did you read where MS is storing hotmail in Ireland and other locations? I have my own **private ftp site through a VPN for any storage needs I encounter.
*
*Cloud data or software will never fully take over, as there are too many remote locations and manditorilly air-gapped systems to make it compulsory. I wouldn't store a copy of the ABC's there. Too much risk of theft/loss or tampering! :nonono:

Roboform even has a generic random Alpha/Numeric/Punctuation password generator at your instant disposal. All my passwords are 14 character mixed gobble-d-guk nonsense, which is quite difficult to attack.I think I'll keep it. The only password I need to remember is the one to decrypt Roboform's database.

"Just because you are paranoid, doesn't mean that there is not someone somewhere out to get you!" :grin:

*


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually there have been plenty of reports about these cloud services by various professional sites.
SpiderOak got one of the highest marks for security.
I did not pick SpiderOak arbitrarily to store my password database on their site.
If I recall correctly, the report (by TechRepublic???) said that the files, although already encrypted before they are uploaded, are chopped to pieces and stored at various locations around the world, and they, themselves, cannot access or keep any passwords, so no government can force them to provide any useful backdoor.
You may want to research them further.
I'm writing from memory. The report appeared quite a while back.
Microsoft decided to store emails in Ireland to avoid the US government forcing them to provide access through a backdoor. That particular issue is still litigated in courts. So far Microsoft has refused to provide such access because they'd violate EU laws.
Speaking of the good old saying "between the rock and the hard place".


----------



## TestForEcho78 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you have a strong, infinitely approaching impossible to crack master password then what's the gripe with cloud storage? You can also encrypt all your data before it goes to a cloud service as a backup. If that's not enough, then encrypt your data, dump it into something like a VeraCrypt vault which adds another level of encryption. Hackers aren't interested in the average person's data when even a brute force method will take nearly forever to crack the master passwords. It's not hard to come up with a nearly uncrackable master password that is easy to remember. Just make sure it doesn't include any references to anything personal.

EyeD0n'[email protected]#Luck$ as a simple example. 

Now for a bit of levity: How many programmers does it take to change a lightbulb (I was a programmer for a long time)? None. It's a hardware issue. :whistling:


----------



## tosim (Jul 28, 2012)

I had been using KeyPass since it first came out, but just recently they als added KeyPassXC. This new version uses the same master Keepass file, so you don't have to retype all the information.. It uses a stronger algorithm and it's like you're still using the original KeyPass. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

After the demise of PasswordBox, I was out looking for a good free solution just like you. It wasn't a pretty affair, but I eventually did come across one that has worked well for me for two years now and counting. LogmeOnce https://www.logmeonce.com/. I use it on Windows (Chrome & Firefox) as well as on android.

While I was searching, LastPass did not offer multi-device sync in its free offering, but it seems to do so now, and I can only wonder for how long. The news of its acquisition by LogmeIn was not warmly welcomed by many, and LogmeIn seems to have a not so rosy reputation of going back on their word and screwing their customers over and "getting greedy". Their announcement of multi-device support in LastPass' free offering was met with skepticism and was thought of as bait to lure in unsuspecting users and then later on screw them over by removing handy features from the free version and systemically drive them towards the pricey options.

Ever since I found LogmeOnce I never bothered to look into other password managers, until this thread. It's been almost two years since LogmeIn acquired LastPass and announced the newly revamped free version, so I'm tempted to say that skeptics have been disapproved so far, and my interest in LastPass has been restored, so I'm gonna try it out side by side with LogmeOnce to see if its free offering is a worthy alternative.


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

tosim said:


> I had been using KeyPass since it first came out, but just recently they als added KeyPassXC. This new version uses the same master Keepass file, so you don't have to retype all the information.. It uses a stronger algorithm and it's like you're still using the original KeyPass. I highly recommend it.


KeyPassXC is not a stronger variety. It's just the version for Linux and MacOS.

KeyPass has just released the latset version (KeyPass 2.39).


----------



## tosim (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry to disagree with you, but please see this cut and paste,below, to show you that KeePass IS used by Linux:
Search Results
KeePass Password Safe
https://keepass.info/
KeePass download | SourceForge.net
https://sourceforge.net › Browse › Business & Enterprise › Office/Business

Rating: 4.9 - ‎489 votes
KeePass Password Safe is a free, open source, lightweight, and easy-to-use password manager for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X, with ports for Android, iPhone/iPad and other mobile devices. With so many passwords to remember and the need to vary passwords to protect your valuable data, it's nice to have KeePass to ...


----------

